
Show HN: Web Page Archiver - 29J
http://hn2017.ddns.net:7080/web-archiver
======
29J
I made this prototype in response to a post I saw at:

[https://www.demandrush.com/problems/api-save-files-
url](https://www.demandrush.com/problems/api-save-files-url)

but never heard a peep back from demandrush. Before I shut this web-service
down, does anyone here think anything of it?

It's trivial to modify it to send you your web page snapshots via email or
whatever. As it happens, the MHTML format is especially suited to email.

~~~
johnmurch
Nice work, but if a site uses @import or use javascript to render elements,
you will miss out on these elements. I would imagine you would need to use
headless chrome or something like phantomjs to be able to download all
css/images/etc. as mentioned.

I could be wrong, but that was what I was thinking when I read it.

~~~
29J
Thanks for checking it out. You're right. I do exactly what you describe in
order to handle such cases.

